# Satellite TV in Samos



## ann11292000 (Jul 9, 2011)

We are living aboard a Boat in Samos Marins and the TV signal is none existent. We were advised to purchase a 80cm satelliter dish, but are having problems installing it. Can anyone advise which is the best satellite to use in this area. We only seem to be able to get a couple of Turkish channels,


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

You should be able to pick up Hot Bird (Eutelsat 13 degrees East) without any problems but there is very little English on it. You may just get Astra 19.2 degrees East, but could be very weak...this would give the better option and there is far more French / German / English etc. It may be even possible to pick up True Movies 1/2 !!!!


----------

